# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  PVP Rotations that are up to date and active

## dowerz

I'm looking for pvp rotations for PE that are current, active and plans to continue to do so. I know there are a lot of listed ones in the PVP section but most are outdated or basic. I'm looking for something along the level of Soapbox's or what Gladiator Suite is for Honor Buddy. I do see DrGreenThumb's for Resto Druid and H Pally. I dont see any DPS ones.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

----------


## Starkey2009

You going have to pay for pvp profiles if u want updated ones, far as i know most of the PE writers have quit or no longer updating their profiles and the ones that are left don't touch the pvp side of it, but if you shove money in their face they probably would secretly make one.

----------


## dowerz

im willing to pay for private profiles i just dont know where to look or find ones that are solid

----------


## Basti229

well i will create a balance druid profile as soon i leveled my druid. ****ing honorbuddy ban. maybe a ret profile will come too

----------


## dowerz

I'm looking for a dk, warlock preferably but would play almost anything.

----------

